# bodogFIGHT talking with Angle; opponent revealed?



## Don Frye (Jul 9, 2006)

This is courtesy of wrestlinginc.com.


Kurt Angle will be meeting with Bodog officials next week about a long-term fight deal. Don Frye has expressed interest in wanting a fight with Angle.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Don Frye said:


> This is courtesy of wrestlinginc.com.
> 
> 
> Kurt Angle will be meeting with Bodog officials next week about a long-term fight deal. Don Frye has expressed interest in wanting a fight with Angle.


Oh shit this looks good how old is angle?


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

How much does he REALLY weigh?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy crap....Bodog you have got to be [email protected]#king kidding me...he is upper 30's, his neck is shot to hell, his next fight could be his last time walking. He is a HW or maybe LHW...I think Frye would school his ass...I hope bodog is not serious...wanna a former wrestler go talk to Lesnar.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

HOw many neck/back injuries has Angle sustained? A beating from Frye wont help.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

The beginning of his MMA career will also be his ending of it too.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> HOw many neck/back injuries has Angle sustained? A beating from Frye wont help.


I know for sure he has broken his neck at least 2 confirmed times...and pro wrestling never gives him time to heal....


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Broken and had neck surgery, he really needs to fuse his neck together like most pro wrestlers do but he won't. At one time he was basically addicted to pain killers to do anything. I don't think he would pass a NSAC medical so I am too worried about him fighting.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

What is all in a NSAC medical exam?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> What is all in a NSAC medical exam?


I am not totally an authority by any means but I remember seeing Dana White going throught one for the supposed boxing match with Tito Ortiz. A doctor checks you out, x-rays maybe a CAT scan or MRI and cardio test. Blood work up covering blood borned pathogens like hepatitis, HIV, and any other irreularities. That is all off the top of my head anyone can interject.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Andle doesnt give a shit about how broken up he is, he wrestled in the olympics with a fresh broken neck..but putting him up against frye is murder unless somehow kurt can get a takedown...but frye will come out swingin...man this looks bad for angle...they should give angle min soo kim instead of giving him to lesnar lol


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> What is all in a NSAC medical exam?


Nevada State Athletic Comission Medical Exam

Bodog is in Russia though, I don't think they need to be sanctioned by the NSAC or anything :dunno:


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> Nevada State Athletic Comission Medical Exam
> 
> Bodog is in Russia though, I don't think they need to be sanctioned by the NSAC or anything :dunno:


It's in Costa Rica right now, actually. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Frye is old too, but he's a hell of alot healthier than Angle.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Angle would put Frye in his place and win. Don't know how he would do against more highly skilled opponents like a Tim Sylvia. Would have to see his first fight to predict if he was a great, but don't think Angle will go into MMA fighting. Even if Angle beat Don Frye don't think he can beat Gonzaga and Cro Cop don't know about Couture he might win. He was a Olympic champion though.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Angle would put Frye in his place and win. Don't know how he would do against more highly skilled opponents like a Tim Sylvia. Would have to see his first fight to predict if he was a great, but don't think Angle will go into MMA fighting. Even if Angle beat Don Frye don't think he can beat Gonzaga and Cro Cop don't know about Couture he might win. He was a Olympic champion though.


I think thats the first time ive seen the words highly skilled in front of Tim Sylivia on these forums.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Angle would put Frye in his place and win. Don't know how he would do against more highly skilled opponents like a Tim Sylvia. Would have to see his first fight to predict if he was a great, but don't think Angle will go into MMA fighting. Even if Angle beat Don Frye don't think he can beat Gonzaga and Cro Cop don't know about Couture he might win. He was a Olympic champion though.


Trolling again....


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

the real hitman said:


> Andle doesnt give a shit about how broken up he is, he wrestled in the olympics with a fresh broken neck..but putting him up against frye is murder unless somehow kurt can get a takedown...but frye will come out swingin...man this looks bad for angle...they should give angle min soo kim instead of giving him to lesnar lol


First off, it wasn't actually broken. It was fractured, and although that doesn't make it any better and hurts like hell, it wasn't broken.

Also, in Angle's olympic career, he didn't dominate like he's made out to be. A lot of the fights he won were by points and weren't very dominating performances.

Back on topic, I heard the deal didn't go through. Angle doesn't want a long term contract. He wants 1 tune up fight and then a big name.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

EC_Raider_07 said:


> First off, it wasn't actually broken. It was fractured, and although that doesn't make it any better and hurts like hell, it wasn't broken.
> 
> Also, in Angle's olympic career, he didn't dominate like he's made out to be. A lot of the fights he won were by points and weren't very dominating performances.
> 
> Back on topic, I heard the deal didn't go through. Angle doesn't want a long term contract. He wants 1 tune up fight and then a big name.


A broken bone is a fractured bone, sir. 

Next, he's still an olympic wrestler. That's quite a feat by it self.

He could do it. How much does he really weigh?


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

He walks around at about 240 I think.

And don't forget, all that Olympic shit was 10+ years ago. Add age and wear and tear and Kurt just isn't what he was back then.


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's what's going to happen:
He will fight a decent (at best) MMA veteran, win and then take another fight.
In THAT fight (against whomever) he will get his ass kicked so badly, or get knocked out so hard that we will never see him again due to an injury that never healed from wrestling or something.

He's a sack of waterfilled muscles, and old talents.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

i seen some video where he called chuck lidell out saying he could beat chuck lideel and that lidell wasnt on the same level as him he also said chuck had no wrestling experience even though if he got in the ring with chuck he would possibly die


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Compared to Angle, Chucks wrestling is nothing. But yeah, Chuck would still kill him.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

kurt makes a good pro wrestler, but he'd get tooled in mma. kurt is just like one of the many people who think mma is hot right now so they're coming in and raking in all the cash. i respect brock lesnar being in mma because he respects the sport and is training properly. kurt however just sees it as a business oppurtunity. 1 win and he thinks he'll get a match with fedor and the like? i hope don knocks some sense into him and makes him retire from mma after 1 fight.


----------



## JohnnySpeed (Jan 9, 2008)

I believe Angle walks around 225. I may be the only one, but like Dana I think w/ a little more training, Angle would actually fare pretty well. My understanding is the only reason Dana didn't sign Angle & Lesnar both is cuz _"Angle needs a little more training to be ready for MMA."_


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think angle is gonna go into the octagon expecting to win without mma training. When he goes in the ring he might be a little anxious but he is fighting a fellow wrestler so I expect them to make it a great fight. And you can't expect every guy to go in the ring with an extensive mma background. Just be glad he'll be fighting.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

BrFighter07 said:


> i seen some video where he called chuck lidell out saying he could beat chuck lideel and that lidell wasnt on the same level as him he also said chuck had no wrestling experience even though if he got in the ring with chuck he would possibly die


Yeah i seen that too then Chuck said I was a division 1 wrestler and that has soon as e got in distance to take me down I'd hit him.

MMA has passed Angle by if he had won the olympics in 2002 or 2006 instead of 1996 then he would have probaly went into MMA instead of WWE.

Personally I do not think any US santiconed org would touch him and if he goes further a field he will get badly hurt this is the last thing MMA needs


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Angle is an idiot regarding MMA, he should stick to pro-wrestling where he is one of the greatest of all time instead of coming to get his ass handed to him on MMA.

Sure he could have been a world class fighter....10 years ago, his time has passed...


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

if angle fights at all it should be against daniel puder. they have a history as when angle was with the wwe and puder was taking part in the tough enough competition puder almost submitted angle but the refs acted fast and saved face for angle who got owned by puder. i believe this would be the best fight to put angle in


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Stop bumping old threads.


----------

